# Egg sharing, Essex and hearts? Anyone been there?



## eleny (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, we are thinking of egg sharing and have been looking at Essex and hearts, I just wanted to know if anyone has egg shared here, what their experiences were like etc.. I would also like ro know how many eggs you had put back and if you had a BFP or a BFN as I'm not sure how many to have put back at the moment. Thanks for advice in advance!!! X


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi

I have just egg shared at herts/Essex.

They are a brilliant clinic and I can't fault them in any way at all.

It was my 1st round, and myself and my recipient both got our BFP's last week.

I got to blastocyst stage so only had 1 back in as that is standard at my age, as you probably know the hfea do everything they can to limit multiple births due to the complications they can cause.

Any questions you have I'll be happy to answer but couldn't recommend the clinic more x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

My husband and I are hoping to egg share at H&E next year as well, will book an appt in dec/jan


----------



## eleny (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok thanks Donna! I was just wondering about no. Of eggs as last time had 2 put back and got twins, wasn't sure wether to have 1 or 2 put back, have the rules changed so you can only have 1 now anyway then? Congratulations by the way! So exciting! 
Vicky, hope it goes well for you, let me know your progress!i have an appointment for sept, will let you know how I get on. X


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope all goes well for you eleny xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

The rules haven't changed as far as I'm aware but as it was my 1st go I was only allowed 1 put back if I got to blastocyst which I did.

My clinic did say that if I had 2 put back and they were gonna implant then 1 would have too. 

Think it mainly depends on age, situation etc.

How would you feel if it was twins again? X


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

i didnt egg share at H&E, but just wanted to put my imput in about how many back, 
i do no H&E if you a nhs couple then they are stricked by the rules, i went to oxford first on nhs and had X 2, day 3, ems put back, 
then i went to H&E on my 2nd go and they would only put 1 em back, even if it was my 2nd cycle at a diff clinic and im 37, so its swings and rounderbouts, luckly i had blasto and it stuck,

good luck with your cycles


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

H&e do prefer to only put 1 either way, but then they do have an extremely good success rate


----------

